# Elbow Fri



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Heading to the elbow and corner of the steps, by the closure corner friday Morning. Best I can tell the seas are going to be 2 ft ish or less. I will be scanning 68, 72, and 16 if anyone is out there give me a shout "Rarebreed" I will be in a white 26 regulator. Hopefully the weather will hold because I am not going to run 60 miles from mobile bay into a SE chop in anything more than 1 to 2's. 
Maclin


----------

